
Why microwaving liquids is different from other heating techniques - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-microwaving-liquids-techniques-issue.html
======
bookofjoe
>Multiphysics analysis for unusual heat convection in microwave heating liquid

[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/5.0013295](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/5.0013295)

